# Unterscheidung Zanderbrut und Barschbrut



## serge7 (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo Kollegen,

heute habe ich in einem Vereinsgewässer größere Ansammlungen von Fischbrut gesichtet. Ich vermute eine Zander- oder Barschbrutansammlung.

Die kleinen Fischchen waren teils unterschiedlich groß, von ca. 2-5 cm. An der Seite meine ich dunklere Querstreifen erkannt zu haben. Deshalb meine Vermutung auf Zander oder Barsch. Kann es sich überhaupt um Querstreifen gehandelt haben bei Brut?

Im Netz habe ich leider keine Bilder von Barschbrut gefunden. Hier im AB gibt es einen Thread zu Zanderbrut, die Fischchen auf den Bildern dort haben keine dunkle Seite. Evtl. ist das aber auch Gewässerabhängig? Unser Vereinsgewässer ist sehr trübe...

Meine Frage: Könnte jemand hier ein Bild von Zander- und Barschbrut einstellen zum Vergleich?

Danke.


----------



## Bassey (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterscheidung Zanderbrut und Barschbrut*

Sowohl Zander als auch Barsch sehen in der größe schon aus wie die alten, nur haben sie eben größere Augen... Habe ich selber früher mal beim Köderfischfang mit der Senke festgestellt


----------



## TJ. (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterscheidung Zanderbrut und Barschbrut*

Also Zander sind schon ziemlich schmal und silbrig fast durchsichtig. Bei Barschen weis ich es nicht der kleinste hatte 5cm und der sah schon aus wie ein Barsch also dunkle streifen grüner grund und rote flossen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bassey (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterscheidung Zanderbrut und Barschbrut*



TJ. schrieb:


> Also Zander sind schon ziemlich schmal und silbrig fast durchsichtig. Bei Barschen weis ich es nicht der kleinste hatte 5cm und der sah schon aus wie ein Barsch also dunkle streifen grüner grund und rote flossen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Eben Miniausgaben ihrer Eltern ^^


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterscheidung Zanderbrut und Barschbrut*

Die Barsche haben von Kinderstube an immer den Schwarzen Punkt auf der Rückenflosse, das ist so ziemlich das einzigste was die beiden unterscheidet ohne eine Blutanalyse durchzuführen


----------



## Bassey (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterscheidung Zanderbrut und Barschbrut*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Die Barsche haben von Kinderstube an immer den Schwarzen Punkt auf der Rückenflosse, das ist so ziemlich das einzigste was die beiden unterscheidet ohne eine Blutanalyse durchzuführen


 
Naja, ich finde schon, dass ein 3cm Zander und auch ein 3cm Barsch aussehen wie erwachsene nur eben alles noch sehr fein und dünn (leicht durchsichtig) und sowohl als auch haben beide verhältnismäßig große Augen.


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterscheidung Zanderbrut und Barschbrut*

Bei einer Größe von 2 bis 5 cm kann man die beiden schon sehr eindeutig unterscheiden. Versuch mal mit einer Senke ein paar davon zu erwischen, dann weißt du das.


----------



## serge7 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterscheidung Zanderbrut und Barschbrut*

Das Problem war ja, daß ich die Fische nur an der Oberfläche gesehen habe, zwar aus kurzer Entfernung, aber eben nicht in der Hand hatte.

Was ich allerdings sagen kann: Die Fischchen waren noch durchsichtig, rote Flossen hatte da keiner. Die meissten waren auch nur so 2 cm lang, ab und an stand auch mal einer mit dem ein oder anderen cm-chen mehr dazwischen.

Definitiv waren aber bei den meissten (nicht bei allen) mehrere dunkle Flecken oberhalb der gedachten (späteren) Seitenlinie zu sehen.

Eine Rückenflosse war nicht zu sehen, dafür waren die Fischchen zu klein.

Mit einer Senke dürfte das auch nichts werden, da würde keiner drauf liegen bleiben...


----------



## Sneep (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterscheidung Zanderbrut und Barschbrut*

Hallo,

der Flussbarsch hat in jedem Alter einen dunklen Fleck am Ende der 1. Rückenflosse, dem Zander fehlt dieser Fleck.

Noch ein Tipp:

Zum Bestimmen die Fischchen in ein Glas mit Wasser geben, dann kann man auch die Flossenstellung und andere Details erkennen. 

Wenn man das Tier in der Hand hält sind diese Feinheiten nicht zu erkennen.

mfG

Sneep


----------



## Bassey (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterscheidung Zanderbrut und Barschbrut*

Zander habe ich schonmal gefunden, die hier dürften meiner Meinung nach maximal 5cm haben.
Edit sagt: Einen Minibarsch habe ich auch noch entdeckt, dürfte kaum größer sein wenn nicht kleiner als die Minizander.
Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben
:vik:


----------



## serge7 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterscheidung Zanderbrut und Barschbrut*

Ich werde also wohl kleine Zanderchen gesehen haben. Danke an alle!


----------

